# Best rib temperature to use?



## binnesman (Aug 3, 2021)

I was wondering what temperature you all like to use when smoking ribs. I have always done the low and slow 225 2.5 to 3 hours unwrapped, then wrapped for about another 1.5 to 2 hrs. Then I unwrap put them back on smoker 30 min then sauce till glaze sets another 15 min. All done at 225 degree. Cooking ribs for dad thinking of 275 and cooking less time. What do you all do?


----------



## Chasdev (Aug 3, 2021)

I don't know how you get them cooked in that amount of time at that temp.
When I try it at 225 they need at least another hour.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 3, 2021)

I am Captain of Team 275F.


----------



## binnesman (Aug 3, 2021)

Chasdev said:


> I don't know how you get them cooked in that amount of time at that temp.
> When I try it at 225 they need at least another hour.


It’s about a 5.5 to 6 hr cook time and they are fall off the bone.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 3, 2021)

I let my smoker settle in where it wants....It can be anywhere from 225-300. I have gone no wrap on my ribs and cook to the bend test and temps. The smoker temp is usually dependent on environmental factors. 

Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 3, 2021)

I've done 225 using 

 SmokinAl
  method and also naked at around 300 on the kettle and liked em both ways. But naked on the kettle usually wins anymore... less time and pure laziness! Lol

Ryan


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 3, 2021)

You'll be fine at 275, are you doing baby back or st. Louis or whole spare ribs.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2021)

I really don’t care what temp I smoke at. Whatever temp my smokers settles in at is what I use. I go by rib temp, so if the smoker is running hot then the ribs will be done sooner, if it’s running at 225, then they will take longer. No worries, they are done for us when the IT hits 195 for me & 200-205 for my wife. She likes FOTB, I like a bit of a bite. 
Al


----------



## sandyut (Aug 3, 2021)

250 is my rib temp.  at 195 they are done.  Like 

 SmokinAl
 I like a little bite on them, no so much FOTB.


----------



## binnesman (Aug 3, 2021)

St. Louis ribs is what we love never been a baby back fan.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 3, 2021)

binnesman said:


> St. Louis ribs is what we love never been a baby back fan.


I always use the st. Louis also. at 225-250 unwrapped the whole smoke usually takes me around 6 hours. I always smoke them a couple days in advance, then just heat them in the oven when I'm  ready to eat them, they actually taste better after they sit for a day or 2 or 3.


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 3, 2021)

I'm with the "let your smoker decide" folks.
Depending on weather, 260 to 280 (usually) is where I get the best TBS and that fluctuates.
I foil after about 3 hrs, un-foil and sauce after about an hr then cook to 195. 5 hrs or less (usually).
St Louis style is the favorite here as well.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 3, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> I really don’t care what temp I smoke at. Whatever temp my smokers settles in at is what I use. I go by rib temp, so if the smoker is running hot then the ribs will be done sooner, if it’s running at 225, then they will take longer. No worries, they are done for us when the IT hits 195 for me & 200-205 for my wife. She likes FOTB, I like a bit of a bite.
> Al


After seeing mult cooks by Al on his ribs this has become my go to rib cooking method.  Works well for me.

Jim


----------



## bregent (Aug 3, 2021)

I cook unwrapped at 275F and sauce during the last 15-30 minutes.  BB take 3-3.5 hours,  STL's 3.5-4 hours on pellet cooker.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 3, 2021)

Are you talking beef ribs or pork ribs?

In general I'll smoke pork back ribs at a higher temp (275°) because they are leaner than pork belly ribs and can dry out when smoked at 225°ish.   Spare ribs are forgiving and can handle a wide range of pit temps.  Beef back ribs I'll also use 275° maximum pit temp, and beef plate ribs I like low temps as they are thick and very fatty.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 3, 2021)

zwiller said:


> I am Captain of Team 275F.


Ive joined this team for ribs. Best babybacks I’ve done were this year running the Lang 275-300, no wrap and a spritz.


----------



## bbq dreams (Oct 3, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Are you talking beef ribs or pork ribs?
> 
> In general I'll smoke pork back ribs at a higher temp (275°) because they are leaner than pork belly ribs and can dry out when smoked at 225°ish.   Spare ribs are forgiving and can handle a wide range of pit temps.  Beef back ribs I'll also use 275° maximum pit temp, and beef plate ribs I like low temps as they are thick and very fatty.


Need some advice
I'm cooking beef plate ribs right now. Cooking at 270 and reached 170 IT in 3 hours.  Is this normal.  Seems like they will be done in another couple hours. Almost everywhere I read plate ribs cook in 8-9 hours.  Thanks in advance


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 3, 2021)

Mine always take a good long while. 

If the 270° is an accurate pit temp reading, you can certainly ramp down the pit temp to slow the internal.  Plate ribs can also hold for a couple of hours in an insulated cooler if needed.


----------



## bbq dreams (Oct 3, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Mine always take a good long while.
> 
> If the 270° is an accurate pit temp reading, you can certainly ramp down the pit temp to slow the internal.  Plate ribs can also hold for a couple of hours in an insulated cooler if needed.


Ok so I think I  came across the stall. (I'm still a newbie)  it's been @ 170 for 1.5 hours, it even dipped to 166.  I did bring my pit temp to about 250.  Thanks


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 4, 2021)

bbq dreams said:


> Ok so I think I  came across the stall. (I'm still a newbie)  it's been @ 170 for 1.5 hours, it even dipped to 166.  I did bring my pit temp to about 250.  Thanks


That would explain it.  About the only meat I monitor with a thermometer is a prime rib or a beef tenderloin roast.  The rest of them I'll spot check, but use tenderness as my guide. 

So, how did the ribs come out?


----------



## bbq dreams (Oct 4, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> That would explain it.  About the only meat I monitor with a thermometer is a prime rib or a beef tenderloin roast.  The rest of them I'll spot check, but use tenderness as my guide.
> 
> So, how did the ribs come out?


They were great. I could not believe how rich in flavor they were.


----------



## bbq dreams (Oct 4, 2021)

bbq dreams said:


> They were great. I could not believe how rich in flavor they were.


Btw they stayed at 166 fir 4 hours. They were so rich I was only able to eat 1 rib. They had a thick layer of fat in between.  I'm thinking that fat will render at higher temps. Maybe smoking at 285??


----------



## bbq dreams (Oct 4, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> That would explain it.  About the only meat I monitor with a thermometer is a prime rib or a beef tenderloin roast.  The rest of them I'll spot check, but use tenderness as my guide.
> 
> So, how did the ribs come out?


I appreciate your input at a moments t notice.


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 4, 2021)

They look perfectly cooked to me.  

I've had some where the fat layer was more obvious, and sometimes the grass finished beef I get locally will be a little fattier than grain finished beef.  Or maybe the fat on the grain finished beef renders easier.  I do like a wrapped step, maybe an hour, then I return to the smoker to re-set the bark.


----------



## radioguy (Oct 5, 2021)

I  am also a member of team 275.  go naked! just rub and cook no foil.  cook until bend test or probe is good.  sauce  them and foil wrap, rest them for 45 to 60 minutes.   perfect every time. 

RG


----------

